# My Art



## Reaver02 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just some older artwork I have done. Let me know what you think.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

You have a great eye for highlights and shadow, though the poses are a little generic. I suggest taking some time to experiment with perspective and stuff like that. It will really open up your options!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

LoTD marine is great one! Shadows are cool..keep workin


----------

